# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Charm Spa – Nơi Đánh Thức Sự Quyến Rũ

## meomeo7895

Trong tình hình thời tiết ngày càng khắc nghiệt như hiện nay, dường như bạn cảm thấy khó chịu sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng, miệt mài và nhan sắc của bạn cũng bị tàn phai theo năm tháng. Bạn muốn thư giãn để tìm lại sự cân bằng, cải thiện  sức khỏe? Và làm thế nào giữ được vóc dáng cân đối, làn da tươi trẻ để giúp bạn tự tin hơn trong cuộc sống? không chỉ là nhu cầu của phái nữ, mà phái nam cũng vậy. Thấu hiểu được điều đó nên Charm Spa ra đời để được phục vụ và thỏa mãn nhu cầu của quý khách.
Charm Spa tự hào cung cấp những dịch vụ spa cao cấp và hoàn hảo nhất. Đồng thời chú trọng phương pháp trị liệu để bạn có thể tận hưởng cuộc sống khỏe mạnh, làn da tươi trẻ, vóc dáng quyến rũ với những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời chưa từng có. 
Với đầy đủ các dịch vụ về massage, wax, body, trị mụn, tấm trắng, chăm sóc da…..Không gian sang trọng của Charm Spa khẳng định đẳng cấp spa mới . Với nhiều trang thiết bị hiện đại cùng những dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc cơ thể của các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới.
Đặc biệt hơn nữa, khi đến với Charm Spa hẳn quý khách sẽ bất ngờ vì tưởng chừng như đang nghỉ dưỡng ở một resort hạng ưu giữa trung tâm TP.HCM. Nơi đây, quy tụ những ưu điểm vượt trội về tính chuyên nghiệp, chất lượng dịch vụ đưa bạn tới những không gian yên bình nhất.
Bạn sẽ thực sự hài lòng với đội ngũ nhân viên có tay nghề cao và thân thiện của Charm Spa. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp những thông tin tư vấn toàn diện cùng chất lượng chăm sóc spa hoàn hảo cho bạn.
Đặc biệt nhân dịp khai trương, Charm Spa có ưu đã lớn , giảm giá 30% cho tất các dịch vụ. Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 05 đến 16/05/2012. 
   Charm Spa 
Địa chỉ: 399A, Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, P.5, Quận 3, TP.HCM,
Điện thoại: (08) 38 343 006 – 090.828.1465
Website : www.charmspa.vn      Email: info@charmspa.vn

----------


## duymanh3689

charmpa nhiều cảnh đẹp đấy.mùa hè này có giảm giá ko

----------

